# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  [php] Joomla - Fix search unicode in DOCMAN

## cuuseo

```

[COLOR=#000000][/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8000]//Let's go on line to file 1058 / administrator / components / com_docman / classes / DOCMAN_utils.class.php and   //find this line[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$text [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]htmlentities[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$text[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]ENT_QUOTES[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);   [/COLOR][COLOR=#FF8000]//add another line and we finally:  [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$text [/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]= [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]html_entity_decode[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]$text[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]UTF[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000BB]8[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);[/COLOR] 


```

----------

